# Facebook Ads CTR/Converstion Rates



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi all,

I've just started a facebook ad campaign to try get some more fans for the fanpage..I'm doing this primarily because I got a coupon for some free ads and to experiment to try see what might work at a later date when our store is live..

Its only been going 2 days but so far the CTR is absolutely horrendous. I did anticipate it to be poor (as I have never clicked on a facebook ad myself and assumed that lots of others would do the same) but the current rates are shocking or at least I think so...

Impression 76,278 Clicks
55 CTR 0.07
...or does that seem about par for the course? I will try different variations of the ad but am just blown away by how low it is...the other side of the coin though is that when people do click on the ad about 30% "fan up" - would this be a good conversion rate? 

Anybody else have an ad campaign on facebook? How is it going for you? what did you do to improve?? Thanks..


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, that's not great. How are you targeting your audience? Is your ad eye-catching with interesting text?

Also, are you using CPM? Do you mean 30% is your Action Rate?


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hi, targeting via keywords and location, keywords being the likes of clothes, clothes shopping, designer apparel, designer clothes, fashion, fashion design, fashion lovers, fashion shop boutique, ladies, online shopping, ropa, shopaholic, shopping, shopping for clothes, shopping online, tshirt and tshirts. Targeting females based in Ireland, Engand and USA..

The 30% action rate is once someone clicks on the add they then become a fan..

The attached is a preview of the ad, any suggestions appreciated...


----------



## chobay (Aug 4, 2009)

ladyumbrella said:


> Hi, targeting via keywords and location, keywords being the likes of clothes, clothes shopping, designer apparel, designer clothes, fashion, fashion design, fashion lovers, fashion shop boutique, ladies, online shopping, ropa, shopaholic, shopping, shopping for clothes, shopping online, tshirt and tshirts. Targeting females based in Ireland, Engand and USA..
> 
> The 30% action rate is once someone clicks on the add they then become a fan..
> 
> The attached is a preview of the ad, any suggestions appreciated...


Hi, keep in mind the impressions are placed based on your keyword's matching keywords on the fb user's info page. I think your keywords are kinda broad. So a man with 'tshirt' somewhere in their profile might get an impression, but your ad says "new women's fashion" etc. A guy that see's that ad won't be interested at all, IF they even notice the ad.

I like the text of your ad, but not sure that the image is eye-catching enough..


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Would guys see the ad though even though I have selected to only target females? Any ideas for different image then? We had our logo (like my avatar) but changed it to see if it would help get more clicks..


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

I think it looks good, but in my opinion there is room to improve. For instance, at a glance it's hard to define what's in the picture. Can you take out the lady umbrella and just use that as an ad design? I think that would look really cool, and would stand out a lot from other ads. 

For the text, Facebook can get fairly finicky about punctuation in ads, but I think you could do with an exclamation point in there. Also, I would trim the text down considerably. I don't know, something like:

"Why is everyone talking about Lady Umbrella? Click here to check out the hottest new t-shirts!"

I checked your site and I see that your shirts are designed by a Spanish artist; that's a way to go when doing an ad:

"One of today's hottest Spanish artists now on fashion tees!"

Then separately do one promoting a contest, and a separate one for the discount.

I like to develop several different styles of ads and spend a little bit on each so I can gauge what works and what isn't doing anything. 

With regard to your key words, the problem is going to be that they are so necessarily broad that your bid is going to be competing with tons of other bids for similar ads. Which means either you're going to have to start spending a ton per bid, or your ad just isn't going to show up.

When you are creating your ad, try for fewer potential viewers. It doesn't sound like it makes sense, but it does. For instance, maybe target college-age women who live in Manhattan (with other fashion key words) and put something in the ad about city nightlife. That sounds dumb, but you get the idea. 

Think about other things that your potential buyer might be into. You can even search for shops similar to yours and use that name as a key word. What about TV shows that deal with fashion? Movies? Magazines? These are all potential key words. 

I know I sound like a big know-it-all, but I don't mean to. I've just spent a lot of time on this crap. As a matter of fact, no one is really an expert on Facebook Fan Pages/Ads, because it's a) very new and b) constantly changing.

edit: one more thing - does your ad lead to your Web site or your Facebook page? You will get a higher CTR if you lead them to your Page rather than your site, which if you're still trying to build your audience isn't a bad thing.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, thanks for that, some good points...will get them in action now and see what happens...I'm trying to go for just one ad at the minute though to keep the costs down - I've set myself a paltry 10e daily budget (about $14 maybe) so that I don't burn through my free coupon in jig time. I could see facebook advertising getting extremely pricey extremely quickly.. 

I do like the "Why is everyone talking about Lady Umbrella? Click here to check out the hottest new t-shirts!" line, will get that up and running now I think...also like the idea about pushing the Spanish element..lets see if there is any success..

One point I'm not clear about though regarding the image - you say take out the LadyUmbrella? what do you mean by that? take out the chick (Elena) and just leave the t-shirt graphic or the other way round?

Again, thanks for the advice and you're more a know it all than me so keep it coming..


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't explain that well but what I meant was, take just the lady (I copied a pic from your site) and have her against either a light background, like maybe the beige there, or do a strong black outline around here and just have her on a white background.

oh also, when I say spend a little money on each ad to try them out, I really do mean a little. If you target specifically with a captivating ad, you'd be surprised what you can do with even just $5.00


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

A-ha, now I see what you're talking about and I like it...and ye, I suppose like, if I'm getting 40,000 impressions but none or clicking through I should throttle back the budget and aim to get like 15-20% click through...

What you think about the attached as an image? This marketing world is a different sphere to what I'm used to operating in so really do appreciate your input...


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy to help! 

I like it, though you might edit out the Web site address at the bottom; it's a little fuzzy from a distance. Or maybe you can clean it up a bit in Photoshop and it will look better.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

...and great minds think alike - we changed it slightly..we'll run with this for a while and see what happens...thanks again for your help...

Also...any other advice, input, suggestions still warmly welcomed...


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

I like it!


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok so, figured I'd update you all...sadly no tales of a rampaging success though, rather a decline in clicks....the ad I used for today is the attached..I was hoping for an improvement (thought things could only improve) alas no...the stats make for some grim reading..

Impressions 25,357 Clicks 8 CTR 0.03

To date the most "effective" or least terrible ad was the first one which just contained our red umbrella logo...perhaps red is a key thing...

Anybody run a successful campaign (or a campaign better than mine) like to share tips/tricks/suggestions/ideas...I'm all ears..thanks...


----------



## Retro Campaigns (Jun 27, 2008)

Well that sucks. Sorry to hear it. Did you edit your key words?

edit:

Also, can you learn anything from your insights page that could help you narrow down your targeting? Like are your fans primarily from X country and between the ages of X-X. You could try targeting specifically to that demographic.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Keyword wise yes - I reduced them..the ad was running with the following keywords: clothes, clothes shopping, fashion, fashion lovers, online shopping, shopaholic, shopping, shopping for clothes, shopping online, tshirt or tshirts and targeted at females over the age of 18 in Ireland, England and USA.

From our insights well we have fans from all over. Our biggest percentage come from Ireland at approx 30% and age wise its 18-35 that are the hot zones...I currently have the ad set to those over 18 but shall but a cap on it - good idea..

I think I might revert to the red umbrella logo - maybe the red is more eye catching and its random enough looking to spike the viewers interest...might also mention competitions/discounts in the text again...any other suggestions?


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

Take your best seller design or most popular/loved t-shirt & leave description as is? try to add logo in that design may be? i think girl model will affect a lot more on facebook then guy(as gender matters). i will test once my brand is launched & will let you know my results. I am keeping my eyes on my facebook account for good sales as well.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ye, I see what you are saying about putting a t-shirt picture up but I think the space you have to display the ad in is so small that the details/design of any t-shirt would be lost...if you get a campaign going let me know how you get on...


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

ladyumbrella said:


> Ye, I see what you are saying about putting a t-shirt picture up but I think the space you have to display the ad in is so small that the details/design of any t-shirt would be lost...if you get a campaign going let me know how you get on...


Agree! Problem is they allow like "110px wide by 80px high box"...too small. 

-Small version of logo might work better then whole, or best seller might work as well. what work for me, might not work for you so i would try it for 3-4 days atleast..

NiL


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ye, I agree, will have to give it a few days...I'm on the 3rd version of the ad now, a hybrid of the first 2..I'll report back tomorrow with progress and any tips or trends that I may come across..


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

one more thing. why don't you give away couple shirts/week to your facebook friend and advertise (that competition to create excitement about your brand?). i am just giving my thoughts here and their you know. i am def gonna do that with mine.

you can also embed your store more like shirtfight and advertise that page only? which cart are you using? I heard they're using foxy-cart with few other decent plugins..
Shirt Fight! | Facebook

NiL


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ye, good ideas, it would be nice to be able to embed the shop into Facebook...actually don't have a cart yet as we haven't launched..I'm currently working on integrating it into our website - we'll be using oscommerce..ye, we are running a pre launch competition at the minute - I would recommend it to all, it has proved pretty useful for us in getting the brand name out..once we do launch we'll have more competitions going - no doubt about that...


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

Login | Facebook

can everyone open these ads? I think some of them are really cool. will [email protected]ladyumbrella


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

And so, for the ad update...again, nothing too exciting to report but it does seem that our umbrella logo, which contains red, is more eye catching and definitely gets more clicks than the others which contain blue...still though, no winning formula found...

25,916Impressions 17 Clicks 0.07 CTR


This click through rate is the highest I had had yet though, and whilst still not totally convincing, it does suggest that red is good for ads..probably no surprises there..

Another factor that may give rise to the increased CTR is that I have put a cap on age limit and reduced the keywords..I'm going to reduce the keywords to just three now to see if that helps CTR...

Will keep you posted and if anyone else is using FB ads and having success please enlighten me...


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

Oh, I had almost finished a long thread...  

We have a FB ad and I have found that it's completely different from traditional advertising. And the fan pages, also, have a different feel than "advertising" -- I feel like we've gotten a pretty good hold on it after some initial confusin...

First, I looked at your page at least a couple of months ago, whenever you posted on the site feedback forum. I loved it. I was absolutely intrigued when I saw your name. I absolutely HAD to see what it was. I think you could focus on that. I agree your initial ad is too generic. People on FB want to be entertained, informed, enlightened... They don't seem to want to BUY -- but EVENTUALLY will, esp if you forge a relationship (I think I've read every article online about FB ads).

I think you should capitalize on the weird/interesting/eccentric nature of your product. Something like "you're not the only one who wonders who she is" or something like that. I just remember thinking "is she a lady that's an umbrella????" and sure enough, she was. LOL

Second, the fan page needs to be a place that people want to come back to. Constant business content (ads, giveaways, new products) doesn't get people coming back. Find a hook of some sort. Something that characterizes lady umbrella... Something she's about -- you say it clearly on your website. Whatever it is -- the culture, the lifestyle... Engage your users. Encourage them to participate, share photos, interact with one another.

I don't think our CTR on FB is EVER going to be any traditional number. Ours is .301 right now. One thing you can do is run a variety of ads, like you've been doing, but run them side by side. The nice thing about FB ads is they can be as inexpensive as you want them to be. We started ours at $2 or $2.50. We're now up to $5. At one point it said "spend $8 and get 400% more clicks" and we did and it did come back that way. Now it's saying $25 for 400% more clicks... LOL I'm keeping it at $5 for now. It gives us a steady stream of new fans.

We started in June and have grown to 5,500 fans. Our fan page just REALLY started getting its legs around 3,500 fans as far as having a group of active people. I think you need to go in with the attitude of growing a COMMUNITY versus trying to SELL. I think if you go in trying to SELL, you'll be sorely disappointed -- if you are a new company like most of us.

My current approach is this... Continue to grow the community and fanbase. Provide a stream of interesting, useful, informative, entertaining wall posts for the community. Mix in an occasional piece of business. Then as it continues to take on a life of its own, I can mix in business more frequently without it seeming so obtrustive. That's my plan at least; not sure if it will work. I will do a little more now with the holidays coming up and because we're about to throw up a completely new product mix... But I don't want to give people a reason to be annoyed and leave because we're putting up too many "sales" and "new products" and business stuff.

You can see that some of the larger businesses/corporations take this approach. They post more generic and non-corporate questions and engaging content... To me, it sometimes seems insincere. But it is a way to keep people coming back to your page, staying active and later being receptive when they are ready to buy.... If you haven't already, do a search on facebook ads and you'll find lots of interesting and helpful articles....


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

ps --one more thing about keywords. I would try to think deeply about your audience... Maybe there are some seemingly unrelated keywords that would help you reach them. When I look at your product, I picture a certain demographic that might listen to a particular type of music, enjoy indie films or visit art galleries or something like that. So if you haven't already, think of what your audience might like outside the realm of apparel.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey, wow, over 5,000 members - very impressive...what is the link to your page? 

Ye, really like the idea to think outside the realm of t-shirts and really should have thought of it myself..will give that a go...I agree that FB shouldn't be about getting sales but more about getting relationships and then if you happen to get a sale out of it somewhere down the line its an added bonus..

Thanks for your post...lots of good ideas and advice..


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

ladyumbrella said:


> Hey, wow, over 5,000 members - very impressive...what is the link to your page?
> 
> Ye, really like the idea to think outside the realm of t-shirts and really should have thought of it myself..will give that a go...I agree that FB shouldn't be about getting sales but more about getting relationships and then if you happen to get a sale out of it somewhere down the line its an added bonus..
> 
> Thanks for your post...lots of good ideas and advice..


Here's our page:
Life is labs. | Facebook

We are very "fortunate" to have a niche market as far as finding fans. It's good because it's fairly easy to find fans, but it also limits us to our niche. I guess that's what a niche is all about!!

As far as the sell vs. entertain/inform... I think that's just the way it is. There was a great analogy I read online about using facebook to sell... People are on there GENERALLY having conversations with friends and family. When we try to sell, it would basically be like going into a restaurant and sitting down at their table and trying to sell them something. 

I just read another post on here and bought the book for 30 Days to 3,000 Fans for $20. I just read a few excerpts off their blog, where you can read it all for free and went ahead and spent the money for easier reading... How To Attract 3,000 Fans in 30 Days 

It looked really good just in what little I read.

My next project will be to figure out FBML (facebook markup language) and have a landing page that has more pizazz than a wall page...

It's also helpful, if you haven't already, to look at fan pages with similar products and see what's working. I'm always shocked to see what I think are big companies and then they only have 350 fans. And then see little companies doing the right thing with thousands.

-K


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

You have 5,527 fans now 

And, wow, what an active fanpage..I see what you mean about your niche but you seem to be nailing it - over 1100 fan photos uploaded - that is uber impressive..

I've added a few key words to our ad now, but would be interested to hear if you had any yourself - ie, bands/artists/whatever that you think might be good ones to include and inline with our market..


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

ladyumbrella said:


> You have 5,527 fans now
> 
> And, wow, what an active fanpage..I see what you mean about your niche but you seem to be nailing it - over 1100 fan photos uploaded - that is uber impressive..
> 
> I've added a few key words to our ad now, but would be interested to hear if you had any yourself - ie, bands/artists/whatever that you think might be good ones to include and inline with our market..


I'm not sure... You may want to occasionally throw a generic question up there and see how your current, active fans answer. I've shrouded some "marketing" questions in wall posts quite creatively... LOL

I'm trying to think of one right now, but having a brain fart... 

I asked something like what category do they fit into with their lab-wear -- casual, fashion or performance. Overwhelmingly performance, but still showed I had a market for casual. Now that was maybe 85 people, so it's not exactly a market study or anything, but at least gave me an idea.

I would do something like (this is going ot sound so corny because I only have a sec) -- when ladyumbrella wants to get down, she listens to... What about you? That sounds so contrived, but I think you get the idea... Then you've planted ladyumbrella in there, continued to create your character and give her life and then you get replies in return....

Maybe you should make up a blog or have a character that speaks as if she IS ladyumbrella. That would be fun. You can create a regular profile for her and have her post on your page, even in response to you...

-K


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Some more nice ideas, hehe - a LadyUmbrella character might be interesting..acted on your suggestion re music - had been thinking about doing it at a later stage but there is no time like the present...


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ok so, just reporting back with my recent findings...well, it seems that red is definitely a stronger colour choice than anything with blue...

27,780 Impressions 
19Clicks 0.07 CTR

..which is still a lousy CTR..I've attached the ad that yielded the above..for targeting I have the keywords: arts, clothes, salvador dalí, shopaholic, shopping for clothes, shopping online, surrealism, tshirt or tshirts - trying to broaden the net a bit as suggested by itsnotthatbad and find people that aren't targeted via shopping, t-shirts keywords etc..Region wise we are targeting Ireland, UK, USA, Canada, New Zealand and Australia for females 18-40..I was hoping for more success from facebook ads but unless I come across some sorta winning formula I can't see it paying off...

Any keyword suggestions for me to try? I'll literally try any keyword suggestions/text suggestions/picture suggestions - hehe, I can't see the CTR getting much worse anyway..


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

This is an interesting experiment 

I went to your site and it looks like the shopping area isn't open yet. So this advertising is just to get fans for the facebook page who will hopefully turn into shoppers later? 

My first suggestion would be to hold off on the ads until you're ready to start selling.

If you want to build up a "pre launch" buzz type thing, then I think I'd focus on that aspect in the ads.

"Be the first to be wearing the new LU line of fashion soft t-shirts. Become a fan and get 10% off today"

If you haven't already, I'd throw fashion in the list of keywords. Maybe even umbrella


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Rodney,

Ye, it is primarily to get fans and potential customers..I'm only doing it now as I stumbled across a coupon for $100 and testing the waters as it were to see how effective it is...I'm still tinkering to try find the perfect formula but the ads have gotten us about 40 new fans...I'll post later with more stats...

Will try throwing umbrella into the mix - who knows what umbrella zealots we may unearth...thanks...


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I would say the most important thing in your campaign should be about your customer, not about your brand. How do your t-shirts benefit your customer? What's in it for them? 

Learning about a new t-shirt brand is not a benefit that would make me click on an ad. Looking good, feeling great, giving back, etc... these are all things that will benefit me and would make me click on the ad.

I hope this helps!


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Tees, ye, I might mix up the ad text a bit and give that ago..

For those who have been following this thread apologies for not updating in a while - I have left the ad running as I last posted it for the last few days with some interesting results..I wanted to try establish some sort of "baseline"..although, to do so I think I would have to leave the ad run unaltered for a longer period of time..

Anyway, to the stats..it seems like, to a degree, there is an element of luck. I'm sure having a killer ad tapping into something that the customer wants to hear would dramatically increase clicks but without that it all just seems random (although consistently low yet not too pricey)..

Date- Impressions - Clicks - CTR - Actions - CPC
22/10/2009 - 24,702 - 14 - 0.06 - 12 - .26
21/10/2009 - 30,309 - 29 - 0.10 - 6 - .17
20/10/2009 - 30,508 - 13 - 0.04 - 1 - .38
19/10/2009 - 30,768 - 19 - 0.06 - 4 - .26
18/10/2009 - 29,513 - 25 - 0.08 - 4 - .20
(wow, that was a lot of copy/paste)

So, from that I think there is a degree of randomness/luck in getting ad clicks. What doesn't seem to be random is the action rate running at about 20% (with the exception of the 20th and 22nd). 

Another interesting thing to mention is that I am paying a PPM payment model, a pay per 1,000 impressions, an impression being every time my ad is displayed on someones page. The price I am paying per click this way is averaging .27c which is not too bad compared to using the CPC (cost per click) payment model where the minimum price for my keywords/targeting was about .46c. 

So, even though my click through rate is extremely low I am still getting better value using PPM than I would via PPC and getting my logo thrown onto about 30,000 screens a day. What is important is to have a high action rate (I'm quite content with 20%) and then you really get some value out of the ads, even with a low CTR.

My free coupon is due to expire in a day or so but what I've seen so far is that even though the CTR is poor it is nice to have ads as a means to get fans. In total we've gained 53 fans via the ads over the last few days. This has also coincided with one of the biggest surges on our fanpage. We are now getting about 30-40 new fans a day - this could be from the residual effect of the ads.

I have no idea who the 53 people are who have joined from the ads or what they may have said/posted about us (if anything) but it is reasonable to assume that some of their friends may now also be fans of ours..this I think is the added bonus of the ads which might reduce the real CPC a bit.

I'll keep you posted on the trials and tribulations of facebook ads..hope it is of some use to some of you out there...


----------



## JavaJess (Sep 16, 2009)

Very interesting read! We have been trying to "up" our fan base on facebook but haven't been getting very far. We decided to run a Free Tshirt Giveaway promotion, and have advertised it a little... it's increased our numbers by 15 fans lol. And that's over a week! So, I might try some of the ideas here to build up our fan base.


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey Jess, good luck with your competition (here is a link to my blog about our competition and how I promoted it, might be of some use - LadyUmbrella - T-Shirts and Life..: Blogs, t-shirts and competition tips..)... 

And ye, I think facebook is useful..unfortunately our coupon has now expired so no more free ads for us...I'll give the bottom line though for how our ads helped our fanpage..

Impressions - Clicks - CTR - Actions - AR - CPC - CPM 
428,365 - 271-0.06 - 62 - 0.01 - 0.27 - 0.17

So, in total we gained 62 fans that I can directly attribute to the ads - not too bad really for a 10 day period or so, sure its not setting any records but it does provide a steady growth..and there is also the chance that these new fans may in turn get you more fans..Also, our cost per click was just .27 - which really isn't that steep...

The other side of the coin is that 428,365 pages displayed our logo - this probably went unnoticed by the majority of FB users but I'm positive that a couple of thousand would have at least seen it..so, in a way this will help create some sort of brand awareness..if people happen to see our logo again they may recall the logo but not recall where there saw it, giving the brand more weight in their mind, or at least I hope so...

And well, sadly, this is the end of my facebook ads experiment for now...if I happen to stumble upon some more free coupons (or dig into the wallet a bit) I'll keep you posted on anything that I notice...hope this has been useful to some...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

By the way, where did you run across the facebook free ads coupon?


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ye, I probably should have mentioned that before, sorry...Visa Business Network are the guys who are running it..it should still be available..

Check this link Free $100 Facebook Coupon Courtesy Of Visa - RedFly Search Engine & Internet Marketing Blog and read the comments towards the end...


----------



## CuteMonster (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for this useful thread. I've just started experimenting with advertising via facebook and google adwords. It's nice to have a point of comparison. I love your designs. Best of luck!


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ah, google adwords, I'm about to have a go at them myself...google a guy called Perry Marshall, one of the many "gurus" out there..but I've been reading some of his stuff and it makes some sense and might help avoid pitfalls...good luck with it...


----------



## trytobecool (Jan 21, 2009)

Adwords is lil hard if you don't be too careful. easy to waste your couple of thousands to 5K even.


----------



## wayoflifestore (Jul 12, 2009)

We've been purchasing Facebook ads for a couple months now and it has really grown our fan page and our website sales. We don't have much to spend on advertising so we figured it would be a good cost effective way of advertising. Our website sales are up which is the main thing and I would safely say that the advertising is paying for itself.


----------



## Mscordis (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, I am not using facebook in the same manner as you. However, I am using them for exposure and have drawn a great deal of traffic to my page. I use the free side of it, and instead of socializing with friends, I am networking with friends and everyone else. Feel free to stop by and take a look. Maybe it will give you an insight on how to use them for free marketing and networking. www.facebook.com search for my company name: GOOD WORKS 4 GOD. My page has the company logo up as a picture. You don't have to be a friend in order to browse the page. 

I tried using a similar method like the one you're currently using but much like you numbers were low and in order to increase them I would need to spend more money on a daily basis just for the campaign to be seen in the same manner as my competitors who were also using it. Instead of spending my money that way I decided to invest the time and use free sites and developed them accordingly. Take a look and tell me what you think. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

ladyumbrella said:


> Ye, I probably should have mentioned that before, sorry...Visa Business Network are the guys who are running it..it should still be available..
> 
> Check this link Free $100 Facebook Coupon Courtesy Of Visa - RedFly Search Engine & Internet Marketing Blog and read the comments towards the end...


Hey Rob, 

Did you ever get the $100?? I had tried this a while back, joined the Visa Network and never got anything... 

I came on here to update my experience with our fb ad. We are up to 6500 fans now -- I think that is absolutely 99% thanks to the ad.

Yesterday I switched it to a direct link to our site. I changed the pic to reflect the holidays and changed the wording... Clicks weren't great. 

Today, I went on and tightened up my keywords. Targeted all women, 25 or older and removed a couple of broader keywords that were in my list. I tightened it from about 65K people to about 30 I think... The clicks have risen dramatically just today.

I'm wondering if maybe people need to see your ad multiple times -- just like in "real life" advertising. And that repetition is important here too. I'm buying 10's of thousands of impressions, so some of this group has got to be seeing it multiple times. That's the only correlation I can see...

-K


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow, 6500 - thats amazing, well done...

Ye, got lucky enough to get the $100. Think thats a really good idea about cutting down the numbers and increasing the chances of people seeing your ad multiple times as I do agree that it might take a few views to get someone to notice it and to click on it..will definitely try it when we start running our facebook ads again..


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

ladyumbrella said:


> Wow, 6500 - thats amazing, well done...
> 
> Ye, got lucky enough to get the $100. Think thats a really good idea about cutting down the numbers and increasing the chances of people seeing your ad multiple times as I do agree that it might take a few views to get someone to notice it and to click on it..will definitely try it when we start running our facebook ads again..


How did they send it to you? Email or facebook pm or what? I was bummed out that I didn't get it (or never saw it!!).


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ye, the code was e-mailed to me. It took a bit of playing around to get it working but I just followed the steps in the above...The deal might have expired now...


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

itsnotthatbad said:


> How did they send it to you? Email or facebook pm or what? I was bummed out that I didn't get it (or never saw it!!).


I used the link that Rob sent and got the $100 facebook credit as well. It used to be listed right on the front page of the Visa Business Network site, but it looks like they only have a Yahoo search marketing credit offer now: 

visa business network


----------



## itsnotthatbad (Apr 29, 2009)

I went ahead and got the yahoo credit, which worked out well bc I hadn't set that up yet. Thanks!


----------

